# Dropped credit card



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

Dropped my credit card yesterday whilst in town. Saw a guy pick it up and tapped him on his shoulder and asked for it back but he said no. Then some other idiot started tapping .....see more


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

No more to see Charles.


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> No more to see Charles.


Exactly !!!! Should have saved this for April 1st


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Pointless.


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Pointless.


Who is the idiot tapping see more ????

It is in jokes and trivia 😊😊


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Indeed, but I never look to see where a post is Charlie, I look at the content, it seemed innocuous enough, and as predicted I tried to follow the purported link, I'm always up for a joke, I just struggle to see one there, better luck next time


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Indeed, but I never look to see where a post is Charlie, I look at the content, it seemed innocuous enough, and as predicted I tried to follow the purported link, I'm always up for a joke, I just struggle to see one there, better luck next time


Ditto Kev, never even heard the 'wosh' as it went over my head. :grin2:

Terry (Still looking up)


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

And I consider you to be reasonably bright too


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Mind you Terry, they say it takes three peeps for a good joke, one to tell, one to get it, and one who doesn't, so by that standard it works.


I think.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> And I consider you to be reasonably bright too


Thank you Kev, unfortunately not all here agree.:wink2::wink2::wink2::surprise:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

dghr272 said:


> Ditto Kev, never even heard the 'wosh' as it went over my head. :grin2:
> 
> Terry (Still looking up)


What he said.

Even Googled the opening to see if it was a story that was doing the rounds.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Nope it has me beaten as well.


Can anyone explain it please? I would be genuinely interested...


Graham :smile2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Like Charlie said, it'd have been better on April 1st.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Like Charlie said, it'd have been better on April 1st.


Ah I think I get it...the idiots are us who "tap" on the See more bit?

Doesn't work really as I think most of us would actually *click* on the see more bit wouldn't we?

But that would make a **** joke even more **** though I guess....

Graham:smile2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Bucket of sparks, long stand etc.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Who votes to put 'Charlievan' on 'Ignore'?


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

nicholsong said:


> Who votes to put 'Charlievan' on 'Ignore'?


I wouldn't do that Geoff.

The way this forum acts up at times it's may just ignore everyone and internally implode!

.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

HurricaneSmith said:


> I wouldn't do that Geoff.
> 
> The way this forum acts up at times it's may just ignore everyone and internally implode!
> 
> .


John

Might just speed up the inevitable the way things are going.

Geoff


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

GMJ said:


> Ah I think I get it...the idiots are us who "tap" on the See more bit?
> 
> Doesn't work really as I think most of us would actually *click* on the see more bit wouldn't we?
> 
> Graham:smile2:


Depends whether you are using touch screen, ipad or similar. It was only intended as a bit of fun but it seems most of you missed it :frown2::frown2::frown2:

Try this one from the past - NO WORD rhymes with BIRD !!!


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

My wife lost our credit card over 2 years ago and I still have not reported it lost.......................because whoever has it spends less than her !!!! lol lol lol


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

charlieivan said:


> Try this one from the past - NO WORD rhymes with BIRD !!!


CV you seem like a really nice person but I think you probably need to lie down somewhere nice and quiet...:wink2:

Graham :grin2:


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

DJMotorhomer said:


> My wife lost our credit card over 2 years ago and I still have not reported it lost.......................because whoever has it spends less than her !!!! lol lol lol


Oh rats.... Now I've got to remove splashed port from my screen.

I read it out to my wife and even she laughed like a drain.

Thank you...

.


----------

